# My 'haul'.



## hollytron (Mar 14, 2008)

I am just so thrilled today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love to thrift shop. When you have the time, look at each individual item. I did, and I ended up with a fantastic pair of American Eagle Outfitters jeans for $3, and my ultimate score, a BEAUTIFUL *DKNY skirt, $6*!!


----------



## Briar (Mar 15, 2008)

I love thrift stores.  I'm a plus-sized gal and came home a month ago with a new Lane Bryant jacket (adorable, with vintage style buttons), Right Fit jeans and a Venezia skirt for less than $15.  If I'd purchased these items at Lane Bryant new I would have spent nearly $100, and they all were barely worn!!  I also am able to often find nearly new Doc Martens at one of the thrift stores here in town for about 1/4 to 1/3 new price.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome!! enjoy it!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like you got some great items. I love thrift store shopping to.


----------

